# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  hỏi về jdpaint

## vandiep1995

Chào các bác! Em hiện đang học vẽ jdpaint,các bác cho em hỏi khi lên khối bằng shift+D mà chưa ưng ý thì làm thế nào để hủy để lên khối lại ạ? Em undor nhưng không được, hỏi Google cũng không ra, mong các bác thông não cho em phát!

----------


## emptyhb

> Chào các bác! Em hiện đang học vẽ jdpaint,các bác cho em hỏi khi lên khối bằng shift+D mà chưa ưng ý thì làm thế nào để hủy để lên khối lại ạ? Em undor nhưng không được, hỏi Google cũng không ra, mong các bác thông não cho em phát!


Trước tiên để undo được thì trong môi trường 2.5d bạn phải cài đặt số lần undo bằng SHIFT + H, cài đặt xong thì chuột phải ra vùng màn hình.

Muốn undo thì dùng phím tắt Z

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## thehiena2

dùng phím Z, quay lại được 1 làn, Shipt + H để  cài đặt số lần und0, lưu ý Shift + H sẽ liên quan tới màu sắc, cho phép undo màu sắc .................. ko biết nữa theo kinh nghiêm. Em chỉ cần 1 lần undo là đủ

----------

vandiep1995

----------


## vandiep1995

Cảm ơn các bác, em làm được rồi ạ!

----------


## LYHUNGHAU

Hiện tại Em đang học Jdpaint, Em muốn xuất file PNG như hình làm như thế nào

Mong các anh hướng dẫn giúp, nếu có video càng tốt. Thank mọi người trước.

----------


## jimmyli

Shift + B rồi chụp màn hình lại thui anh ơi

----------


## LYHUNGHAU

Nếu chụp lại màn hình thì hình đâu có độ phân giải rõ ràng????? Thấy anh em diễn đàn cũng như các trang khác, up hình lên rất rõ và sắc nét lắm.
Không có ai giúp mình hết àh????

----------


## jimmyli

cái đó thì chịu à, mà file ntn up rõ nét làm gì vậy anh, xem vừa vừa là đủ rồi, có cần thiết phải phức tạp vậy k?

----------

